# Message from Google to Immediately Update to Latest Version of Chrome



## CindyLouWho (Mar 7, 2019)

I clocked into my work computer and had a message from the corporate office that said: *Google has urged all its users to immediately update to the latest* *version of Google Chrome after a vulnerability was discovered. Vulnerability exploits CVE-2019-5786.*

Mine reads Google Chrome is up to date and there was no Refresh button, so I'm assuming that means it's already up to date.


----------



## Don M. (Mar 7, 2019)

I saw the same thing this morning, and my system also shows Google to be up to date.  Just to be on the safe side, I tried doing an update, and it came back as already on.  The latest version appears to be 72.0.3626.121 for Windows 10 64bit.


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 7, 2019)

I've not used google chrome today.. just gonna go look to see if I've got the same message...


ETA....Nope no message!!


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 8, 2019)

Google has warned users to update their desktop versions of Chrome immediately if they don't want their system hijacked.A  security breach was uncovered by hackers before Google realised, which  means browsers were exposed while the firm created an update with bug  fixes.
The delay gives  hackers a head start, leaving Chrome's users open to attacks before  Google has had a chance to install the security updates.  




https://www.dailymail.co.uk/science...ug-leaving-users-completely-open-hackers.html

I've just checked mine and updated it ..you need to ensure you version is 72.03626.121...


----------



## Ken N Tx (Mar 8, 2019)

Mine is up to date..
I found this way to check:
.
[FONT=&quot]How to Update Google Chrome[/FONT]


Open Google Chrome. This app is a green, red, yellow, and blue circle.
Click  *⋮*. It's in the top-right corner of Chrome's window. Doing so will invoke a drop-down menu.
Select Help. It's near the bottom of the drop-down menu.
Click "About Google Chrome". This option is at the top of the pop-out window. Click on "Check for Updates"


----------



## Mary1949 (Apr 25, 2019)

Thanks for the info, Ken.  Just updated mine following your instructions


----------



## Mike (Apr 27, 2019)

Thank you for the "heads up" Cindy Lou, I don't
use Chrome, but I do use Google, so I will keep
an eye on it.

Mike.


----------

